# Newark Penn Station to Secaucus, NJ



## Kelli K (Jan 18, 2012)

Can you tell me the best way to get from Newark Penn Station to Secaucus, NJ, i'm thinking about doing a taxi, but not sure about the fare?


----------



## Ocala Mike (Jan 18, 2012)

NJ Transit train; about 10 minutes.

http://www.njtransit.com

Ocala Mike


----------



## Sky Pilot (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, the NJ Transit rail system appears to have oodles of trains running between the Newark Penn and Secaucus Junction for a 7 minute ride and a $4.00 fare.


----------



## NY Penn (Jan 18, 2012)

You can do NJT for $4. It takes less than 10 minutes.

That is, of course, you mean Secaucus Junction and not Secaucus the city.


----------



## ttSta (Jan 19, 2012)

Taxi fare is in the $25-40 neighborhood. You have the option of hailing a cab at Newark Penn or calling ahead to a Secaucus-based company for a pickup.

(New Jersey) Transit trains run almost around the clock from Newark Penn to Secaucus Junction, where you're about three miles from the Plaza Center. There are taxis at Secaucus Junction, as well as local buses like the 2, 78, 124 and 129. Bus fare is $1.50, exact change recommended.


----------



## jis (Jan 19, 2012)

Go to _http://www.njtransit.com_ , and near the left top corner in the _Trip Planner_ type in your origin as _Newark Penn Station_ and type in the address in _Secaucus _that you are trying to get to, and see what combination of train and bus _NJTransit _suggests, together with timings of the service. They are pretty good in most cases.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 19, 2012)

If you're going to Secaucus the city, take PATH to Journal Square and transfer to the 2 bus.


----------



## jis (Jan 19, 2012)

Train2104 said:


> If you're going to Secaucus the city, take PATH to Journal Square and transfer to the 2 bus.


Yep. That will be considerably cheaper.

Oh how I wish we had a unified transit system schedule and route server and fare collection system. But perish the thought.

<sarcasm>Public agencies are apparently prohibited from working with each other or make life easier for their customers.</sarcasm>


----------

